# Galveston bay 6/22 6/26



## Capt.Kolman (Aug 7, 2016)

Galveston continues to produce out of the boat with lures or busting a wade. 

Throwing topwaters at first light and switching it up with small plastics. 

Some quality fish along with the quantity. Bull redfish are running as well and it’s alwasy fun chasing them to end a hot day! 

I have dates available. feel free to text/call for bookings. 832-212-0724


----------

